# Studio six app?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone ever use one of these apps? Seems like a pretty nice portable option.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you ever find out anything about Studio Six? It looks pretty interesting and as an iPhone user I'd be interested.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Not yet no. Even the external mic module looks really nice. Set up is a breeze. But it would cost nearly $500. Not exactly cheap. 

If you need portability, this might be the nicest thing going?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't check out the prices but $500 seems a bit steep for me at the moment. But if it's a good product it may be worth it.


----------



## Michiel Post (Feb 23, 2012)

I went ahead purchasing most of the Studio6 Apps and I must say I am very pleased so far. I combine the iPad with an Alesis IO-dock and the superb measurement mics from Earthworks. Very nice and extremely precise setup for my purpose. The STIPA tool for speech intelligibility is a bit overpriced IMHO but I need it for acoustic work that I'm doing. The interface and menus may take time getting used to. Once you handle that it's a great tool that serves me very well.


----------

